# Ler e escrever correctamente brasileiro



## Captain Hook

*Ola! O próximo ano, eu e a minha pequena família (3 crianças + mulher)vamos atravessar o Atlântico com um veileiro. Entre outros país visitados, há o Brasil, arquipélago do Cabo-Verde, dos Açores e da Madeira. Chegada ao Brasil normalmente o princípio de 2008 depende da situação meteorológica. Somos belgas mas precisamos de ler e escrever correctamente o idioma brasileiro porque, so não é uma questão de segurança mas também uma boa oportunidade para descobrir esses país. Achamos que communicar com ajuda deste forum ou directamente mailing privado, seria uma bom método se praticado seriamente. Naturalmente, posso ensinar, ajudar pessoas interasadas para aprender o francês.*

*Muito obrigado *


----------



## moura

Olá Captain Hook,

Bem-vindo! Sou portuguesa, mas existem muitos brasileiros e brasileiras neste forum que dão sempre uma excelente ajuda sobre o português falado no Brasil. O seu português é muito bom e sugiro-lhe apenas pequenos ajustamentos na mensagem: 

*Olá! No próximo ano, eu e a minha pequena família (3 crianças + mulher)vamos atravessar o Atlântico num veleiro. Entre outros país visitados, há o Brasil, e os arquipélagos de Cabo-Verde, dos Açores e da Madeira. Prevejo que a chegada ao Brasil aconteça no princípio de 2008 depende da situação meteorológica. Somos belgas mas precisamos de ler e escrever correctamente o português do Brasil,  não só por uma questão de segurança, mas também por ser uma boa oportunidade para descobrir esse país. Achamos que comunicar com a ajuda deste forum ou directamente através de mailing privado, seria um bom método se praticado seriamente. Naturalmente, posso ensinar ou ajudar pessoas interessadas em aprender o francês.*

*Muito obrigado *[/quote]


----------



## Vanda

Olá Captain,

Moura já elogiou o seu bom português e eu concordo com ela. Também coloco-me à disposição no que for possível ajudar.
Que família corajosa! Atravessar um oceano de veleiro. Uau!


----------



## Captain Hook

moura said:
			
		

> Olá Captain Hook,
> 
> Bem-vindo! Sou portuguesa, mas existem muitos brasileiros e brasileiras neste forum que dão sempre uma excelente ajuda sobre o português falado no Brasil. O seu português é muito bom e sugiro-lhe apenas pequenos ajustamentos na mensagem:
> 
> *Olá! No próximo ano, eu e a minha pequena família (3 crianças + mulher)vamos atravessar o Atlântico num veleiro. Entre outros país visitados, há o Brasil, e os arquipélagos de Cabo-Verde, dos Açores e da Madeira. Prevejo que a chegada ao Brasil aconteça no princípio de 2008 depende da situação meteorológica. Somos belgas mas precisamos de ler e escrever correctamente o português do Brasil,  não só por uma questão de segurança, mas também por ser uma boa oportunidade para descobrir esse país. Achamos que comunicar com a ajuda deste forum ou directamente através de mailing privado, seria um bom método se praticado seriamente. Naturalmente, posso ensinar ou ajudar pessoas interessadas em aprender o francês.*
> 
> *Muito obrigado *


[/QUOTE]
*Que resposta rápida… e útil ! Desde o início, eu tenho dificuldades em inserir nas frases a boa preposição assim como o uso da concordância temporal. Eu baralho todo. Por exemplo, o francês emprega fluentemente o futuro do indicativo, contrariamente ao Português. **A mais, não há nenhum equivalente *d*o futuro do conjuntivo em francês. **É pour isso mesmo que eu sou convencido da eficácia deste forum ou outras soluções similares. No entanto, devo confessar um pequeno segreto: quando é possível, leio o diário “Correio da Manhã” e “Jornal de Noticas”*


----------



## Captain Hook

"Que família corajosa! Atravessar um oceano de veleiro."

Navegar é mais fácil que circular nas ruas de Bruxelas as cinco horas da tarde!
 
Capt. Brown


----------



## Vanda

*Que resposta rápida… e útil ! Desde o início, eu tenho dificuldades em inserir nas frases a boa preposição assim como o uso da concordância temporal. *
*Não se preocupe, os nativos também têm essa dificuldade. *
 
* Eu baralho tudo. Por exemplo, o francês emprega fluentemente o futuro do indicativo, contrariamente ao Português. A mais, não há nenhum equivalente *d*o futuro do conjuntivo em francês. **É por isso mesmo que eu sou convencido da eficácia deste fórum ou outras soluções similares. No entanto, devo confessar um pequeno segredo: quando é possível, leio o diário “Correio da Manhã” e “Jornal de Notícias. " *
*.... que com certeza têm ajudado grandemente! *
** 



> circular nas ruas de Bruxelas as cinco horas da tarde


 
E eu que pensava que tínhamos a prerrogativa do caos!  
 
**


----------



## Brazilian dude

> *Não se preocupe, os nativos também têm essa dificuldade. *


É? Essa é nova para mim.

Brazilian dude


----------



## moura

Captain Hook, mais uma dica:

Dois bons jornais portugueses (o primeiro, o semanário mais lido e o segundo talvez o melhor diário nacional, não "sensacionalista"): Expresso e Público.
Saudações


----------



## Vanda

_É? Essa é nova para mim. Brazilian dude_


O dia que você tiver que corrigir pilhas de redação escritas por nossos universitários, nem vou falar dos pré-universitários, vai descobrir que esta é velha!


----------



## Brazilian dude

Mas estamos nos referindo a usar este ou aquele tempo verbal na situação adequada, não? Há alguém que confunda passado com presente ou futuro com passado? Isto é realmente novo para mim.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Vanda

Pensei que vc estava se referindo ao uso correto da preposição ...


----------



## Brazilian dude

Ah tá. Então nos desencontramos. Mas erro incorreto como?

Brazilian dude


----------



## Brazilian dude

Ah tá. Então nos desencontramos. Mas uso incorreto como?

Brazilian dude


----------



## Captain Hook

moura said:
			
		

> Captain Hook, mais uma dica:
> 
> Dois bons jornais portugueses (o primeiro, o semanário mais lido e o segundo talvez o melhor diário nacional, não "sensacionalista")....
> 
> *Eu não conhecia esses jornais. Correio da manhã é mais popular e às vezes anda à procura do « sensacional » Desde um ano, eu sou amiúde em Mertóla para preparar o barco com a intenção de tomar a mar já no fim Juno ou início de Julho. Isso é um pequeno viagem de três meses com a família só para testar material e modificações que eu tenho feito. O veleiro fica em Povoa de Varzim durante tudo o próximo inverno (até Abril) Em Mertóla não há tantos jornais que Lisboa ou Porto. Encontra-se dois ou três papelarias com numerosas revistas sobre futebol… Gostamos de Alentejo. Menos turistico - por agora – e mais calmo que Algarve. Essa provincia (Algarve) é completamente alterido por causa do turismo. Eu receio que isso é um inevitável e irreversível processo. *
> 
> *Capt. Hook e familia*


----------



## Vanda

Captain Hook said:
			
		

> *Eu não conhecia esses jornais. Correio da manhã é mais popular e às vezes anda à procura do « sensacional » Há um ano, estou amiúde em Mertóla para preparar o barco com a intenção de tomar o mar já no fim de junho ou início de julho. Isso é uma pequena viagem de três meses com a família, só para testar o material e as modificações que eu tenho feito. O veleiro ficará em Póvoa de Varzim durante todo o próximo inverno (até abril). Em Mertóla não há tantos jornais como em Lisboa ou Porto. Encontra-se duas ou três papelarias com numerosas revistas sobre futebol… Gostamos de Alentejo. Menos turístico - por agora – e mais calmo que Algarve. Essa província (Algarve) está completamente alterada por causa do turismo. Eu receio que isso é um processo inevitável e irreversível. *
> 
> *Capt. Hook e familia*


 
Como você pediu, fiz pequenas alterações no seu texto.  Ai que vida boa esta, bem... ia dizer do mar, mas mudei de idéia! Esta de cidades praianas!


----------



## Outsider

Captain Hook said:
			
		

> *Gostamos de Alentejo. Menos turistico - por agora – e mais calmo que Algarve. Essa provincia (Algarve) é completamente alterido por causa do turismo. Eu receio que isso é um inevitável e irreversível processo. *


Uma grande verdade, infelizmente. Já viajou pelo norte do país? Também é interessante. Os Açores são lindos.


----------



## moura

Para quem ainda não desistiu do Algarve, há ainda praias magníficas, desérticas (ou quase) e sem betão - entre Sagres-Bordeira-Odeceixe (onde existe a Arrifana, uma das mais bonitas). Nesta costa encontrei uma vez a praia das Furnas (paradisíaca - há 15 anos atrás - não vem nos mapas). Hei-de lá voltar. Agora o Alentejo é uma pérola - interior e costa. Que assim se guarde!


----------



## Captain Hook

*« Já viajou pelo norte do país? Também é interessante. Os Açores são lindos.* »
 
Não, eu conhece nada do norte do Portugal. Há vinte anos atrás, estava em Lisboa para o meu trabalho. Ficava ali só um ou dois meses, já não lembro-me exactamente. Iso é o mesmo com o Brasil. Ia regularmente para Santos, Porto Alegre, Vitória mas nunca tinha tempo para visitar todos esses sítios. En princípio, seremos em Flores, Corvo, Horta e Graciosa no verão 2010… o quanto antes. Mais cedo é difícil porque o veleiro vem de África do Sul directamente, via Antilhas e São Helena.
 
*« ia dizer do mar, mas mudei de idéia! *» 
É melhor assim…  O mar é sempre um espectáculo geralmente impressionante e único para nós, pequenos homem. Somos poeira em frente desses naturais forças.
 
*“Esta de cidades praianas! »*

Claro que sim! Estava a fazer uma alusão ao erosão da “alma” portuguêsa nesses cidades praianas. Mas hoje, entrevo um « snow bowl effect » como a Espanha, há trinta anos atrás. Toda a costa mediterrânica era um paraíso. Agora é betão. Não é especificamente um problema português ou espanhol. Desenvolvimento das turisticas indústrias é uma boa opportunidade para melhorar nomeadamente o taxa do emprego. Infelizmente essas indústrias têm amiúde uma internacional dimensão. Sem controlo, temos o efeito inverso. Porque prioridades, dessas indústrias são noutro sítio. Taxa de emprego é secundário. Antilhas, polinesia…são exemplos entre outros. É por isso que eu disse que era é um inevitável e irreversível processo.
 
*« Agora o Alentejo é uma pérola - interior e costa. Que assim se guarde! »*
E pessoas são mesmo agradáveis !
* *
*P.S. *Praia das Furnas : Actualmente há um parque de estacionamento. Ainda é paradisíaca.
 
And now ladies and gentlemen, as correcções…
 
_Capt. Hook e a sua fam_í_lia_


----------



## Outsider

Não, eu conheço nada do norte de Portugal. Há vinte anos atrás [Se diz "Há vinte anos", não deve dizer "atrás"], estive em Lisboa para o meu trabalho. Fiquei lá só um ou dois meses, já não me lembro exactamente. Foi o mesmo com o Brasil. Fui regularmente a Santos, Porto Alegre, Vitória mas nunca tinha tempo para visitar todos esses sítios. En princípio, iremos a Flores, Corvo, Horta e Graciosa no verão de 2010… o quanto antes. Mais cedo é difícil porque o veleiro vem de África do Sul directamente, via Antilhas e Santa Helena.

[...]

É melhor assim…  O mar é sempre um espectáculo geralmente impressionante e único para nós, pequenos homens. Somos poeira à frente dessas forças naturais.

[...]

Claro que sim! Estava a fazer uma alusão à erosão da “alma” portuguesa nessas cidades do litoral. Mas hoje, entrevo [?] um « snow ball effect » como na Espanha, há trinta anos atrás. Toda a costa mediterrânica era um paraíso. Agora é betão. Não é especificamente um problema português ou espanhol. Desenvolver a indústria turística é uma boa opportunidade para melhorar nomeadamente a taxa de emprego. Infelizmente essas indústrias têm amiúde uma dimensão internacional. Sem controlo, temos o efeito inverso. Porque as prioridades, dessas indústrias estão noutro sítio. A taxa de emprego é secundária. Antilhas, Polinésia…são alguns exemplos entre outros. É por isso que eu disse que era é um processo inevitável e irreversível.

[...]

E pessoas s  ão mesmo agradáveis !
* *
*P.S. *Praia das Furnas : Actualmente há um parque de estacionamento. Ainda é paradisíaca.
 
And now ladies and gentlemen, as correcções…

Aqui as tem.


----------

